# Italy Wins Euro 2020 on Penalties vs. England!



## Paco Dennis (Jul 11, 2021)

DARN!!!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

That sux.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 11, 2021)

Hate to see those games end with kicks.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 11, 2021)

During the tournament there was an instance in which an Italian player acted as if he was injured by a foul when he entered the British penalty area.  Then, when he realized his teammate scored a goal, suddenly he was instantly on his feet wildly celebrating. To Europeans such fakery does not constitute cheating, probably because the opponent is allowed to do the same. 

The finale was an exciting match.  Kudos to Italy for their win.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 15, 2021)

While I do watch the pros on tv or online, I prefer to attend youth games especially high school up to about age 19. Attended one such game this evening and it was more fun that watching the pros.  Too bad there was a large disparity in the score as my local club easily defeated their foes by a long shot.  Well, so long as they all have fun, that's what matters.


----------



## wasserball (Jul 16, 2021)

The highlight of the game is not who won, but that 3 black English players missed their penalty kicks, which allowrf the racist fans to be the standouts.  I have been taking HS sports photos for over 12 years.  My enjoyment of taking photos is not who won the game, but the quality of the action.  There is no doubt that the pros provide better action shots than HS players.


----------

